# PS4 Controller am PC / GTA 5 Problem



## Delta2706 (2. Oktober 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Dualshock 4 für die Nutzung am PC gekauft. Mit Bluetooth Adapter und DS4Tool klappt soweit alles ganz gut.

Allerdings kann ich Ingame z.b bei GTA 5 nicht das Touchpad verwenden, jedoch am Desktop dient es als Maus.
Hatte mir danach ein anderes Programm, DS4 to XInput Wrapper, geholt hier soll angeblich das Touchpad ingame funktionieren -> Bei mir nicht -.-

GTA ist derzeit das einzigste Spiel was ich mit Controller spiele, aber nur fürs Fahren/Fliegen.

Nächstes Problem wäre:
Wenn ich den Controller verbunden habe und GTA Online starte visiert der Charakter permanent an sobald eine Waffe in der Hand ist, nervt unglaublich.
An was kann das liegen ?

Lg


----------

